

Oxygen nucleus with twice as many neutrons shown to be stable - slaven
http://phys.org/news/2012-12-oxygen-nucleus-neutrons-shown-surprisingly.html

======
dbz
24O has a half life of 65ms, so "24O isn't especially stable. If you look at
that table, 23O has a half life of 82 ms, 22O is 2.25 s, and the isotopes
gradually get more stable as you approach the stable 16-17-18 isotopes. If it
were more stable than 23O, I would agree that it would be surprising, but
that's not the case. In fact, if you look at what they did and read the
abstract for the actual paper, the claimed novelty here isn't creating 24O (as
others have done so before) or about how stable it is, but rather that they
came up with a new technique to characterize it. The article's title is
misleading." Said chaos386 on reddit

[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/14hz9v/oxygen_nucle...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/14hz9v/oxygen_nucleus_with_twice_as_many_neutrons_as/c7dak0v)

~~~
ars
I thought that a site with the name "phys.org" would have at least some
scientific basis. But this article is _terrible_!

This HN story should be deleted.

------
ars
The title is 100% wrong. (Oxygen nucleus with twice as many neutrons shown to
be stable)

O24 has a half life of 65ms. It is not stable.

There is a reason HN frowns on editing the original title. Sometimes it's
helpful, sometimes, like here, you get it totally wrong.

The article title is: "Oxygen nucleus with twice as many neutrons as normal is
shown to be surprisingly stable"

And even that title is very confusing. As best as I can tell, the actual
research is that they measured the shape of O24 and found it to be round.

I don't see anything at all the shows it to be "surprisingly stable".

------
Goopplesoft
How long will it be before we can quickly test these things in a computer
simulation?

~~~
aroberge
I don't believe we have enough knowledge about the strong force to be able to
use it to provide meaningful answers to this type of problems (yet). When you
don't know the parameters to use in a model, computer speed does not matter.
And when you don't know parameters in a model ... no one can predict how long
it will be until we know them.

